# Superstitions, post yours.



## Camper6 (Nov 15, 2020)

I belong to a Trivia forum.  This was one of the questions in multiple choice .

I'll post the answer later after everyone has a chance to respond.  What is one of your favorite superstitions?

What is the unluckiest day of the year?
1. May 13
2. December 28


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2020)

December 28th ...


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 16, 2020)

So? Superstitions.  Walking under a ladder.  Not letting a black cat cross your path.  Any more and do you observe them?


hollydolly said:


> December 28th ...


The correct answer is December 28
This is the Childermas Day, known for the slaughter of innocent children by Herod.  Children born on that day will be unlucky.  New project started on that day will ultimately fail.  Your are not even supposed to wear new clothes on this day.


----------



## chic (Nov 16, 2020)

You know that could be true. I've fallen twice on ice on Dec. 28. The second time I was doing business in the city when I stepped off a curb and injured my ankle. Strangers had to pick me up and carry me across the street where they forced a store owner to open up, let me in and call an ambulance. I was taken to a local ER. Waited six hours to be treated and was released with an air cast and crutches. I was on crutches most of that year. The ambulance ride of two blocks maximum cost me $1,000.00   I'll never forget that.


----------



## chic (Nov 16, 2020)

My own superstitions include black cats, and Friday the thirteenth. The Ace of spades creeps me out a little also. Otherwise, I'm pretty cool with things.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 16, 2020)

Some of the superstitions are really logical, like walking under a ladder.  Not a good idea. A can of paint could fall on your head.
On New Years, my wife's family wanted me to be the first person to walk in the house in the New Year because I had dark hair.English tradition. And they have many.
And the wedding traditions and superstitions. Multiple.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 11, 2020)

@Camper6 thanks for that about the unluckiest day of the year....my birthday is the 28th December


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

chic said:


> My own superstitions include black cats, and Friday the thirteenth. The Ace of spades creeps me out a little also. Otherwise, I'm pretty cool with things.


Black cats in the UK are considered lucky.. if a black cat crosses your path  you're in for some good luck, but it's the opposite in Spain, so it just shows what utter nonsense it all is..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

Here in the UK and particularly Scotland and England being Celtic countries, we have so many superstitions, I could be here 1/2 day typing them out


----------

